# Steampunk loves pocket watches



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Apparently there is a growing number of steampunk followers who the media actually claims they all wearing pocket watches as part of their outfits. It sounds mad but judging by some of their tattoos they are seriously into pocket watches as shown below. Pity they aren't members here, they could show us their time pieces


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

You'd rather they didn't. All they wear is the £10 skeleton crap you see on eBay. It's not about telling the time it's about being fashionable (apparently.. they look like prize plums to me)


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Prize plum coming your way as my next tattoo will be a pocket watch but in my defence I get tattoos that means things to me , I have a pistol tattoo as I was into shooting (targets) also have a prosthetic leg tattoo for obvious reasons and next will be a pocket watch for my interest in horology


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Prize plum coming your way as my next tattoo will be a pocket watch but in my defence I get tattoos that means things to me , I have a pistol tattoo as I was into shooting (targets) also have a prosthetic leg tattoo for obvious reasons and next will be a pocket watch for my interest in horology


 And it'll probably keep better time than the steampunk clocks


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

hughlle said:


> You'd rather they didn't. All they wear is the £10 skeleton crap you see on eBay. It's not about telling the time it's about being fashionable (apparently.. they look like prize plums to me)


 Yes they appear to go for an interesting look to put it nicely. Skeleton crap does appear to be their must have watch of choice


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

hughlle said:


> And it'll probably keep better time than the steampunk clocks


 Cant be any worse than my Lucerne on the weekly test last week :blush:

Not wanting to make this into a tattoo thread but I just had to share one of my favourite tattoos as you all have a weird sence of humour , I got this tattoo when my right leg was amputated above knee now the funny part the surgeon managed to keep the tattoo when he amputated my left leg above the knee


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't like tattoos, not that I'd discourage anyone else from having some. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Stan said:


> I don't like tattoos, not that I'd discourage anyone else from having some. :wink:


 not too keen myself, i can understand [ i think ] why some people get them, but on women they look awful IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think I need a tattoo to tell anyone other than my blood group, if I l knew watch it is. :laugh:

I keep meaning to find out what it is, but most medic's are secretive. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

my nephew was not to pleased with me when he showed me his new tattoos, the whole upper left hand side of his body is covered in maori Tattoos, he said "what do you think"? and i said you look like an ars*hole, your are Glaswegian not a Maori Warrior FFS ......well he did ask :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> my nephew was not to pleased with me when he showed me hit new tattoos, the whole upper left hand side of his body is covered in maori Tattoos, he said "what do you think"? and i said you look like an ars*hole, your are Glaswegian not a Maori Warrior FFS ......well he did ask :laugh:


 We Sothern Celts wore tattoos of Blue when we fought the Romans, it did nowt, the buggers won. :wink: 

But they buggered off after a few years and we got other [email protected] to replace them, same old story. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Stan said:


> We Sothern Celts wore tattoos of Blue when we fought the Romans, it did nowt, the buggers won. :wink:
> 
> But they buggered off after a few years and we got other [email protected] to replace them, same old story. :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Can tattoos, some of that steam punk stuff sells for a lot of money, I have to admit that there is a lot of cheep stuff on the EBay, there is/was a steam punk shop in Brighton we poped into when we where there last, had some fab stuff there.

The only tattoo I've got is my blood group, much as ide like a few more.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Steam Punk has been around for a good 10yrs now, Diesel punk a little less. The real Steam punk aficionados would not be seen dead in 99% of the crap available on Ebay.










It's more about creating modern equipment as It would have been if invented in the Victorian era

http://recyclenation.com/2011/02/recycled-steampunk-keyboards

Pocket watches were a thing of that time, so would only appeal more as objects that actually show a mechanised display of that ethos. Skeleton style or with extra gears on the outside. Now a digital pocket watch done in a Victorian style with some form of mechanisation would sell really well :thumbsup:


----------

